# brown shark gear



## blue1705 (Feb 22, 2014)

I havent fished brown sharks yet from the surf, but im looking to get into it without dropping too much money if any at all on new gear... I was wondering, if i could use a quantum cabo 50 that holds 325 yds of 30lb braid & 30+lbs of drag & a shimano trevala rod that is rated for 20-50lb test


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that should be fine for sharks up to 4-5'
probably be a little light for bigger boys


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw a 5' sand tiger landed on the beach at Cape May over the weekend. Your Cabo 50 would have been useless in that fight. Lot of sharks in the water down there after the storm went through. Seemed to wake em up and put em on the feed.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Your set up will easily beach up to medium sized sharks. That being Sharks up to ~7'. I catch plenty of sharks fishing with standard Drum/Striper equipment. You want to add about 5-7' 100lb leader at the end of your shock line to protect from tail whip and skin rub if you are specifically targeting sharks. In my years of fishing Jersey coast I had never seen a shark up there that would spool 300yrds of line. In my shark fishing here there are just some fish you cant stop with hand held gear up to and including a 12/0 Penn. Use a 10/0 circle hook crimped to a 6-10" 250-400lb bite leader. Attached a swivel to the end of the bite leader. Run your barrel swivel with your weight holder through the 100lb rub leader and connect your bite leader. Hook a chunk of bloody FRESH bait and cast it over the bar. You will catch more sharks at dusk through dawn. Have fun. There is no reason to invest in shark specific gear unless you are going to yak out baits and drop whole tuna heads. You will land 90% or better with what you got casted.

I'm not trying to be argumentative but a 5' sand tiger is a slug and is about like pulling in a hook full of grass as opposed to fighting a dusky or black tip. I regularly catch old snaggletooth up to 5-9' while drum fishing with a 525 and my heavers. They are just a pain in the butt and tear up your gear. I wish they would come off the protected species list because there are a TON of them around.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um. . . not to butt in where I don't belong - ya'll yankees can do what you want, but I seem to remember that the sandbar shark (what you blue bellies call "brown shark") are not legal to catch (keep?). Is there some reason to target this fish?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I realize this is an old post but I'd like to answer rorygoogin on why we target brown sharks.
we do not get many really big fish in nj from the surf.
big sharks are great sport and and can be the biggest thing many people will catch from shore.
most of us Yankees don't keep any sharks so it's basically a catch and release fishery
and this blue belly doesn't butt in when you rebels do things that go against what i consider reasonable......


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

RoryGoggin said:


> Um. . . not to butt in where I don't belong - ya'll yankees can do what you want, but I seem to remember that the sandbar shark (what you blue bellies call "brown shark") are not legal to catch (keep?). Is there some reason to target this fish?


How does the regulation restrict catching a Sandbar? As far as I can tell the regulation is no different then the regulation of a red drum. You can target them all you want but you cant keep them. My primary species of fishing is citation sized red drum. I specifically target them. This is a stupid post by a person trolling for an argument with a back woods stupid a$$ north/south undertone.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I see this came back up and all I can add is I backup gilly in saying a sand tiger/garbo is kinda like a big swimming turd when you bring it in


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> I realize this is an old post but I'd like to answer rorygoogin on why we target brown sharks.
> we do not get many really big fish in nj from the surf.
> big sharks are great sport and and can be the biggest thing many people will catch from shore.
> most of us Yankees don't keep any sharks so it's basically a catch and release fishery
> and this blue belly doesn't butt in when you rebels do things that go against what i consider reasonable......


Thanks for the reasonable reply and a sense of humor. I think too many of us down here have kept/killed sharks and now pay the price for it with an increased population of cow-nosed rays who have eaten our oysters and now the "powers that be" are trying to sell us on killing/keeping those rays and eating them. . . one of my thoughts is that as you eat closer and closer to the bottom of the food chain, you yourself are closer to the bottom of the food chain.



gilly21 said:


> How does the regulation restrict catching a Sandbar? As far as I can tell the regulation is no different then the regulation of a red drum. You can target them all you want but you cant keep them. My primary species of fishing is citation sized red drum. I specifically target them. This is a stupid post by a person trolling for an argument with a back woods stupid a$$ north/south undertone.


OK, I'll accept that you want to catch a big fish...but here you are calling me a troll when you are the one being offensive. Here's a quarter, buy a sense of humor.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

the "powers that be" are a big part of the problem!!!!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

RoryGoggin said:


> Thanks for the reasonable reply and a sense of humor. I think too many of us down here have kept/killed sharks and now pay the price for it with an increased population of cow-nosed rays who have eaten our oysters and now the "powers that be" are trying to sell us on killing/keeping those rays and eating them. . . one of my thoughts is that as you eat closer and closer to the bottom of the food chain, you yourself are closer to the bottom of the food chain.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'll accept that you want to catch a big fish...but here you are calling me a troll when you are the one being offensive. Here's a quarter, buy a sense of humor.


Had a bad day yesterday and forgot to pack my sense of humor. Usually don't get upset over stuff like that. Infant keeping me up all night for 4 weeks caught up to me.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

gilly21 said:


> Had a bad day yesterday and forgot to pack my sense of humor. Usually don't get upset over stuff like that. Infant keeping me up all night for 4 weeks caught up to me.


All's cool.  BTW, It was your response re: "5' sand tiger is a slug and is about like pulling in a hook full of grass" in conjunction with a customer at the B&T I work at asking just the day before about the "brown shark" opportunities down here that prompted my inquiry.


----------

